

Ask HN: Which advertising network do you use and why? - boxedin

I see lots of short term websites popping up on HN. Sites that ride on the tail of a meme or one that has a lot of traffic but only for a week or two.<p>I often have smart or funny ideas* for a site of that description but I wouldn't really want to spend money on it.<p>Do ads recoup the cost of the domain name and hosting? I know it might not be much, especially if noone actually uses the site but it could potentially be a few hundred euro if the site took off.<p>Assuming that ads do cover the costs, what advertising network do you use? Are some better than other for monetising a short term site? The only ad network I know of is Adsense.
======
flignats
If you only know of Adsense, go to google and type in "Advertising Network"
and you can see a huge list pop up.

You know of Adsense bc it's one of the best ones and in terms of revenue
generation.

If you have a niche topic that is going viral, it could be wiser to go to an
affiliate advertising network and go for the commissions - make sure you know
your demographic though.

Clicksor Adknowledge Adbrite Adonion Bing/Yahoo!/Adcenter

There is a ton more...

------
instakill
Working in media for a full digital agency: several but below are two that
might be useful to you.

Addynamo - Good traffic, good reporting, good agency commission.

Admob - Biggest mobile ad network, owned by Google, great analytics.

List on the Google Display network if you fall short of other options.

